# Have you ever been ditched?



## Really (Jul 25, 2013)

It happens every time I go out with a group. As a kid on field trips it happened, when I went out with my cousin and her friends I had a bad vibe coming from her friends and next thing you know, while I'm in the restroom they ditch me. Have you ever been ditched and if you have what did you do or how did you get through one. Because, i never know if I should follow the group or be like screw you guys, I'm never going anywhere with you again and don't call me ever again.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, my friend ditched me several times, I was always pissed at him for it especially when he gave the worst exuses ever.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think you should maybe look for new friends if they have blatantly ditched you? I know its a lot easier to say this than actually do it though. But they aren't really your friends if they are willing to ditch you so easily without thinking about your feelings.


----------



## CyberChimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes. 

I've been ditched by my best friend, and many other people including my brother. I was and still am insecure over this. It's a crippling fear I have at the back of my head whenever I am with my friends that this will occur again. And I get tensed up and unable to have fun.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

Ditched. Excluded. Ignored. Yeah, it's all happened to me. My best and really only company is myself at this point.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ditched.. yeah a couple times. I get excluded more often though. At school I would always be standing in the middle of my coworkers as theyre making plans to do something that day.. and theyd always awkwardly ignore my presence. I did hang out with them once at the end of the day and I became third wheel. They would be joking with each other constantly about things I didn't know.. and when one left, the other felt too awkward to be around me so she ditched me and sat by herself in a different part of the building.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah in school..Dx


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah..at my own birthday one year I had no friends to bring with so I let my brother bring one of his on the condition I be allowed to hang out with them.
I got ditched at a water slide, alone, in the Wisconsin Dells, no parents around and I almost got kidnapped ( this was a year before my mental break, we had just moved he was like 5 or 6).

I ran around begging for help to find them, my mom was supposed to be in the lazy river and I could not find her; my dad had left early and was back at the hotel.
I spent 3 hours crying in the staff room, and I had a seizure.

The staff called my hotel, turns out my mother had just arrived with my brother and his friend, they had lied and said dad had taken me back with him and I was at the hotel.
They had gone out to eat on the way back too, saying my dad had done so with me.
They had not only ditched me but lied about it and left me alone at the waterpark, apparently his friend had thought it was funny and instigated it.

My brother did feel bad, but that didn't change how I felt and I put that up there with my 25th birthday as the worst one ever.

I was so depressed I did not feel better for the rest of the weekend, my dad was angry with my brother for doing that especially when they showed up and I was just coming out of a seizure. He argued with mom about it, and tried to comfort me and I know I hurt him by being depressed but I felt so hurt and betrayed by everyone because nobody had questioned what my brother said.
My brother got to enjoy being a guest at my birthday with his friend..and I got ditched at a waterpark and had a seizure and my parents would not of known if the staff had not called it in to the hotel.

Oh and before you defend him for being 5/6 he was very smart for his age and very aware of what was right and wrong, he apparently felt bad but did not want to confront me because he thought it would make it worse and he would embarrass himself in front of his friend.

That was my first true experience being intentionally ditched outside school.fun right?


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

And I just got ditched again less than 10 minutes ago. Son of a *****. Bleh. Why do I even bother.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

I was ditched once by a group of what I thought were friends. I never got over it. I found out why they ditched me, and then made new friends.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

Ditched? Not really but excluded plenty of times more times than I can count on my both of my hands.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

As bad as it may sound, I'm the one ditching, got getting got ditched upon.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

All the time, I just came to assume it's the norm for people to do, make its easier when you just expect people to.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Starbucks.. it was the girl's idea for us three to chill in there. It only lasted for half an hour and then the girl and her maid went walking to walgreens leaving me there just sipping my delicious frapuccino not knowing what to do. That was the time when I felt like I really wish I knew how to drive. Luckily, I now have a car if this were to ever happen to me again which I know that it won't since I don't have anyone to even spend a day with.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Haven't really been ditched since high school, but then again I'm sure it could happen at any age... I feel like for people to ditch you they have
to be pretty immature. 

Like other people said, I've felt/been excluded a lot.
Sometimes people just suck or are selfish so they might exclude
someone absentmindedly, or Maybe they kind of consciously
know they're doing it but they just
do it anyway because they're meanies.


----------

